# Kitchen Refacing



## bobtu (Feb 10, 2004)

Has anyone ever refaced their kitchen cabinets themselves? Any tips or tricks..

Thanks


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

I do remodelling and do this about every other month. Check out Quality Doors by MASCO. They have a whole system that's easy, comes with instructions and a video and they can do 90% of the work (like inletting the doors for euro hinges). The toughest part is making sure that the cabinets are 100% clean to apply the coverings. Also remember to trim the coverings WITH the grain not against it, they leave this part out on the vid. Steve


----------

